# ISPConfig 3 -> login im browser speichern



## pagaty (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

kann es sein, das man die passwörter für den login nicht mehr speichern kann? (firefox)

oder stelle ich mich nur doof an?

lg
pagaty


----------



## Falcon37 (16. Juni 2009)

Nö stimmt so, ich glaub das ist bei IP Adressen so (vll. auch Sicherheitsgründen). Vielleicht geht das "nicht speichern" aber auch von ISPConfig aus.
Auch wenn ich es definitiv keinen empfehlen würde, kann man z.B. mitn Macro Script doch das Passwort speichern lassen...


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2009)

ISPConfig macht da nichts besonderes mit den Passworten. Vermutlich kommt firefox nur nicht mit ajax klar.


----------

